# Deep foundations



## Blu1913 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone know if we have to know deep foundations for the PM Transportation, or even of the AM general??? I really dont have the time to learn it if i dont have too....


----------



## Hill William (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont have any experience with the pm geo. but I think that is a little complicated for the am.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking through the coverage list, I only see piles as an afternoon GEO problem. Since I am an afternoon Geo, I can tell you that I WILL see them and they will take more than 6 mins!


----------



## dkent (Apr 17, 2007)

Afternoon Geo exam only.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 17, 2007)

dkent said:


> Afternoon Geo exam only.



I saw some of these on the afternoon Structural. Transpo will probably focus more on retaining structures if any at all?


----------

